# Bad news.



## Serene (Dec 6, 2011)

I had posted elsewhere about the age gap in my relationship - I am 29 and partner is 65 - Questioning was I being fair on him - Anyway a certain reply hit home and it wasnt to do with age. I was bombared by stats about the risks of using my partners sperm as he is 65 and the medical defects assossiated. I now feel I can not progress this any further as it was his child I wanted and wouldnt opt for a donor. I am absolutely devastated and deflated. Too good to be true I suppose. I did further research after reading the reply to me and it all seems a tad grim. I may have to resign myself to never becoming a mother and Im struggling to accept that. Very emotional few days as I was so looking forward to this year and the chance of success. Now a major rethink. I dont know if Im coming or going or who I am anymore. I dont work, Im not a mother and Im struggling to find any reason or identity. Was so hoping for a shot at this but the risks seem quite major. Very depressed but hiding it! xxxx Much Luck to you all and I hope all your dreams come true in 2012 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Lots of Love


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

hello


Don't give up all hope just yet, there are lots and lots of older men that successfully become fathers with no problems whatsoever. If you are concerned, speak to your GP or consultant and see what they say, their medical knowledge and experience will give you a good idea of what can and can't be achieved.


----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2011)

thank u - just doesnt look good, im devastated x


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi just wanted o reply when I saw this, please speak with Gcrm before making any final decision.
There is a fairly new test , taking a cell from an embryo that can screen for certain birth defects which would lessen the% for u.  I was at Gcrm and although this wasn't an ssue for us dr guidion did speak briefly to us about at the time (2 yrs) and it has progressed since then.
Take care xx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

i know it's really hard to focus on keeping that hope alive, but you have been given no definitive 'No' yet, keep fighting, keep asking the questions.    It's such a difficult journey, but we're all here to help you and support you.


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Serene - you can not give up hope. I thought we could go through this at the same time. When is your 1st consultation at GCRM, I am on the 25th January. x


----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2011)

Was today but couldnt make it - shall be rearranging xxx


----------

